
Interactive coin offerings (2017) - Anon84
https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.04295
======
hobofan
[2017] - It was only just now added to arxiv.

Here is an explanation in blog post form by Truebit (the primary authors
company): [https://medium.com/truebit/an-intro-to-truebits-
interactive-...](https://medium.com/truebit/an-intro-to-truebits-interactive-
coin-offering-e6d1dae36090)

------
mistrial9
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Ethereum...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Ethereum_Price_History.png)

